

Work at a YC Startup v2 - t-3-k
http://blog.ycombinator.com/work-at-a-yc-startup-v2

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9507089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9507089).

